# Live Fresh Crawfish??



## clinter (Sep 5, 2017)

Anyone know of a good connections for bulk live crawfish? I see all of the commercial sites but wondering if anyone knows of anything better out there. It needs to be shipped to Lubbock Texas.

Thanks


----------



## foamheart (Sep 5, 2017)

Clinter said:


> Anyone know of a good connections for bulk live crawfish? I see all of the commercial sites but wondering if anyone knows of anything better out there. It needs to be shipped to Lubbock Texas.
> 
> Thanks


You know, Amoco used to have fresh shrimp boils in Hobbs, every year.

I remember one of the supply stores boiling a huge amount of crawfish in Odessa. They brought 'em in their supply trucks and had their own company boil trailer. Pretty impressive. I don't know what you are calling commercial crawfish sites but I am sure their are shippers.But I can't imagine them shipping live, only cooked. If you want enough crawfish find a Red Raider student and pay them to make a trip to New Orleans for you. You have a friend with a plane?

Heck, just come on down eat all you can stand and take back the frozen local peeled ones! That's what I always did. Coffee, crawfish, crab meat, and strawberries! Drop the strawberries off the list, you could probably pay for the trip hauling down Pecos Cantaloupes.

LOL


----------



## jbellard (Sep 5, 2017)

Unfortunately it's not crawfish season. I'm here in Louisiana and can't get live fresh crawfish. Crawfish season really runs between February and the end of June


----------



## foamheart (Sep 5, 2017)

Get ya some frozen Louisiana crawfish, go home and make 'em crawfish pie. Crawfish pie, salad & longnecks. They'll want to peel those fresh crawfish next time to make pies with!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184272/crawfish-pie-foamheart

Or bisque if its a smaller group of really good friends........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170943/crawfish-bisque-foamheart

Smoked crawfish boudin?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244295/crawfish-boudin-foamheart-updated

Just cause ya can't currently peel 'em doesn't rule them out........


----------



## clinter (Sep 5, 2017)

It's funny you say that case I've done a lot of work in Hobbs and Pecos. I try to avoid Pecos if I can lol. I might find one if these Red Raider boys to go down and grab a load. Bet he comes back with a bad hangover and no bugs haha.


----------



## clinter (Sep 5, 2017)

And man that crawfish pie in the recipe looks awesome. Had a friend at NASCAR from Louisiana that would make crawfish enchiladas every year. Miss it to this day


----------



## foamheart (Sep 6, 2017)

Clinter said:


> It's funny you say that case I've done a lot of work in Hobbs and Pecos. I try to avoid Pecos if I can lol. I might find one if these Red Raider boys to go down and grab a load. Bet he comes back with a bad hangover and no bugs haha.


I have lived in Tatum and Odessa. I loved the country. I traveled it a lot including Mexico.

And if you sent someone from Tech, don't worry if he can lived thru the Red Raider club, Louisiana won't be a challenge. Just remind him that Daddy's here carry shotguns, not rifles.


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 6, 2017)

You don't have to travel all the way to New Orleans. Plenty places around Beaumont, Lake Charles, Lafayette to get the bugs WHEN they are in season.


----------



## dogboa (Oct 21, 2017)

By accident, I discovered that our local Restaurant Depot carry live crawfish, when in season, in 30# sacks (+/- a few #). They get them in every Thursday, Friday and Saturday morning. The last sack I bought last season was $2.50#. I live in South Florida. Prior to that it was either ordering them and paying $70.00 or $80.00 freight on top of the price of the crawfish or my wife picking them up on her way home from Mississippi when her father was still alive.


----------

